
Traefik: Load Balancer for Microservices - deverton
https://traefik.io/
======
u320
The name means "wooden coffee shop" in Swedish.

------
doublerebel
Has anyone used both Fabio and Traefik? I looked at Traefik but needed TCP
proxying and SNI, so I'm using Bud+Fabio and it's been fantastic.

Reactive "zero-config" routing is invaluable, I can't imagine going back to
Nginx.

~~~
bogomipz
What is Bud? Do you have a link? I searched but came up with nothing.

~~~
doublerebel
Oops it's aka bud-tls:

[https://github.com/indutny/bud](https://github.com/indutny/bud)

------
susi22
Does it do zero copy? Go doesn't support it without a patch/hack.

~~~
takeda
Can you do zero copy in Go?

I don't think there's a way except having code that supposed to do it in a
different language.

